# What size/type of leash?



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

We've always used 6-foot leashes. That one looks perfectly fine. We have a couple of leashes that are made of climbing rope and I love them. They're the best leashes we've ever owned.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I have several nice 6' leather leads and they are wonderful..... great for training. I really also like working leads that have several O rings along the length of the leash and a snap in the handle so you can hook it to fit over your shoulder or waist, hook it to the end snap and have a short 3' lead etc.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

That leash looks like a nice one. We have a 6 ft Lupine leash, I like the feel of a worn in leather one, too.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

aaaah leather.....

I really enjoy leather for general walking....but use nylon for training puppies....the nylon leashes can be dragged through the mud, stepped on and generally abused...then thrown in the wash and come out looking great.

It is a rite of passage here when a dog graduates to the nice leather leashes!

Personally I prefer a bit narrower then 3/4" ...that is a lot of leash to bunch up comfortably in my hand....I have a variety of lengths from 2' to 6'.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I love leather leashes - so nice and gentle on your hands once they get broken in. Not to mention super easy to clean. My leather leash is really thick and triple stitched reinforced as Ranger use to pull like a moose when I got him. Plus, it was one of the only black leather leashes at the store. I like brown leashes for golden retrievers but I thought a black leash would like nicer since Ranger is coal black. 

I tied knots in my leash (three of them in varying lengths) close to the snap for extra grip. I use the one closest to the snap when we're passing other dogs so I can give a correction quicker and I use the one furthest away from the snap when he's being good and walking nicely. 

I love my leash and hate walking Ranger in anything else. I used my brother's leather leash the other day and it's thinner and I just couldn't get used to the feel. It just seemed flimsier due to it's thinness.

Edited to add: after numerous rope burns in my horse training days - I cannot stand to walk a dog (or lead a horse) with a nylon leash/lead rope. It's just not happening!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I love leather products and do a lot of them,myself which comes in,handy!.
By the way,lovely leash!.
Would go for it!.
I have found that 3/4 in wide,is my favorite size,for any dog whether big or giant!.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

I would have written what LibertyME did if she hadn't. 

There is nothing better than a worn leather leash  Any dog who has even thought about putting teeth on a leather leash has gotten a stern talking to. By about 6 months though, most of my guys are okay on leather for walks. I still train with nylon or rope leashes. 

My leather walking leashes are 5 feet which I prefer when walking through crowded areas or walking multiple dogs.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I love leather leashes! I have a bunch of them  My personal preference is 6' by 1/2", but I have very small hands and the thinner leads are easier for me to work with.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

That's a nice size. If you're training a headstrong dog not to pull, a thin leash can be hard on the hands, but after that phase, a 1/2" leash is a nice size since it's more manageable.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I love leather leashes - generally thin and never very wide since I too have small hands. My leashes range from 1 to 6 feet in length. All training and public excursions use the leather leashes since 1) They really look good 2) They offer more control and 3) They are more comfortable for handling 3 dogs at once and 4) My dogs are allowed to play tug with their leashes and webbed leashes just wouldn't hold up.

I do use web leashes for airing in the yard - 50 footers that can be thrown in the washer as needed


----------



## xray328 (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

We use a well broke-in leather leash. It's about 15 y.o. and my favorite. When I first bought it I helped the broke-in feeling along...bending about 2" at a time back & forth while working in saddle soap.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I prefer a 4' lead myself, but many people use 6'. The only downside I have found about leather is dogs love to chew it.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

We used a 4' Nylon lead with Molson when he was a puppy. Now that he is bigger he has graduated to a 6' for a bit more freedom. I would love to get a leather leash, I'm just keeping my eye open for the perfect one!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I am currently using a 4' Lupine lead with my 18 week old Maggie. It's nice having her a bit closer. She does well on it for now. I have an old 6' nylon lead that belonged to my former cocker spaniel, which we've used a few times as a back up. I do like the idea of that leather lead. That may just be our reward for finishing obedience classes that begin this week.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

esSJay said:


> We used a 4' Nylon lead with Molson when he was a puppy. Now that he is bigger he has graduated to a 6' for a bit more freedom. I would love to get a leather leash, I'm just keeping my eye open for the perfect one!


J & J Dog Supplies has some nice ones at reasonable prices 
http://www.jjdog.com/


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

esSJay - I was the same way about finding my leather leash. As soon as I saw it, I thought how nice it would look! It's got white stitching and has metal studs where the handle loop attaches to the rest of it. I looove it! I also like the braided handled ones but I needed a black leash and they only came in brown leather.


----------



## randomBvR (Dec 26, 2013)

Rope leashes are awesome, I buy from a seller on eBay, they use climbing rope that isn't big enough for climbing. Price for a 6' is $10

gringoflojo in Pet Supplies| eBay


----------

